# Jack moves in



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I have 4 pigeons and finally have them in one cage (Kip & Splashes cage). I moved Zeke in first then Jack. Not sure about how Jack would do with his scissored beak. Everthing seems to be going good.

Jack


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Zeke & Jack


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Jacks been on his own for awhile so I'm pretty excited it seems to be working out. Later the whole gang were bathing together. I'm just glad everyone is getting along and I am down to one cage.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You have set up your pigies beautifuly.
They seem happy. And they are so beautiful.

How big is your cage, I can't really tell from the pics.

Reti


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

It's a little over 6 feet high, 8ft across and 4ft deep. I would like to close in the patio and let them go in there but that's not in the funds at the moment.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow, their home looks sunny & they look beautiful! I have been rescueing and releasing pigeons and it's starting to look like I will be having permanent residents (at least one for now). I don't have a set up like you yet and am curious...do they stay inside it all the time (day and night)? Is it secure from any other animals getting in?

Also, was your scissor beak baby born that way, or was it an injury?

Congratulations on the achievement of your multi-family dwelling...I'm sure it will be wonderful for all!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm so glad you posted the pictures Kim. 
All your photos are wonderful but that third picture is just too precious.
Looks like Jack has found his true love & soul mate. 

I absolutely adore Jack & it tickles my tummy to see him so happy.  
You have done a wonderful job with all your adoptees.  

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I know Cindy, I am excited now Jack has other pigeons to hang with. Zeke seems to like Jack ALOT and Jack was hanging out in the bath with Kip.
Not sure about the sexing thing with Jack and Zeke but I'm sure I will find out.

The cage is secure, I have had it for over a year and no problems. I live in the city so I don't have any critters besides lizzards and a cat. The cat does not come up to the patio because of my dogs. There's latches and a lock on the door and shades that I can put down at night. So the cat can't really see whats going on at night or get in.

I don't let them free fly. I have my own personal reasons for that. Zeke use to hang out on the patio at night when he was still in the other cage. Kip use to but always goes back to the cage so I just don't bother anymore. 

Jack has scissor beak from canker which was a long time ago. They are all rescues and I can't help but get attached to them. I did have 2 other rescues (Smack and Scruff) that are back with the feral flock.

Now if we can just keep it at four that would be great!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kippy, 

Thank you for the wonderful photos of your birds and their nice housing setup. Jack looks like he's ready to integrate well with the other birds. We all love pictures here so thanks for sharing them


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I love your pix! Jack is adorable even with his scissors beak. I like the picture of him being snuggled (or preened) by the other pigeon.

They're all so cute!!!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Jack is pretty cool but he does have a look to him when he is wet.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a handsome specimen of pidgie! I must agree, Jack is quite cool! I love all the pics, you have one fine looking flock


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL! Awwww, poor Jack. Pigeons can really look quite pitiful when they are sopping wet can't they. Sometimes after a bath, my birds just look so miserable, it almost makes you think they might not enjoy it. But obviously they do!!!

Thanks for that picture Kippy,


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Jack could kill a cat with that look. LOL! I love it! Just joking of course, I will not be held responsible for anything Jack does.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Why is his beak like that? did he get hurt or something?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Jack had canker at one time and the beak is the result of it. Cindy may have a picture of it. I have pictures but they are in my old computer and I have not transferred them yet.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

OH .. i never knew they had that effect i've seen a pij with a canker and it looked fine after it was treated i guess its how long its had it for. How does a bird get this? Do pigeons produce diseases that harm humans? Everyone says that.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Those are beautiful and heartwarming pictures Kim. They look so happy.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Jack's earlier days*

*Jack had canker at one time and the beak is the result of it. Cindy may have a picture of it*
Yes, I do Kim. I will post it.

Although the canker affected his eye, throat & mouth, to the point of not being able to close it, his beak appears to be properly aligned. Unfortunately, the effects of the canker seems to have left Jack with a 'scissor' beak.

I think it's important to note that it was recommended, without any misgiving or discussion, that Jack be taken to the vet & have his eye removed (  ) if he was to have any quality of life. 

"_The canker destroyed the eyelid. There is nothing of any value left there. Additionally, when there is a trauma to the body, an eye can often develop a cataract. Assuming that this is what is developing, the bird is going blind in one eye.
The only hope this bird has is for a vet to remove the eye and close what is left of the eyelid.  If not, the remaining tissue will be constantly irritated, cause infection and pain. Use the terramycin ointment but don't give any systemic antibiotics. Unless you take the bird to a vet for surgery, there will be constant infection so how long can you keep a bird on antibiotics_?"

While it's advantageous to take heed of all suggetions, advice, etc., that is offered here, it's equally as important to weigh the pro & cons of each situation. 
Although the recommendation to take Jack to the vet & request his eye be removed was declined, his quality of life continues to be wonderful.  

Cindy 

Oops! forgot the picture


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

What do you do when a pigeon has a canker?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

elvis_911 said:


> What do you do when a pigeon has a canker?


Hi Elvis,
There are a few medications that can be given. 
Based on the feral pigeons I have treated, I have had positive results in giving 1 Spartrix a day for three days. 
I do, however, continue to keep the pij isolated after the third dose. 
When they begin to eat, drink & 'poop' normally & I see no evidence of lingering canker, I then make the decision whether it's time to release them back to their friends.  

Others may have a different approach and/or ideas on how they address canker.

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Elvis,

Fortunately it is rare for canker to do as much damage as it did to Jack, although I also have a pigeon that was left with a scissor beak as a result. I found him as a squab and he is otherwise a happy, healthy pigeon now.

When I find a pigeon with severe canker I treat with Spartrix for three days and with metrodiazole for ten days, they overlap during the first three days. They are usually completely clear of canker by the 14th day.

If the pigeon can't eat at all because the esophagus is blocked with canker I inject with Hartmann's fluids (I am in the UK and can't remember what these fluids are called in the US). If there is there is the tiniest way through from the mouth the the esophagus then I feed with liquid food such as Kaytee Exact, putting one drop at a time in the bowl of the beak. It takes ages but it is worth the trouble.

It is possible to tube feed a pigeon with canker and I have done it successfully. However, we don't know what nodules will have formed in the esophagus and crop or what damage the gentlest tube will do. Once I was tube feeding a pigeon when it suddenly started to struggle violently. The result was that the tube dislodged a canker nodule which caused a bleed in the esophagus and the pigeon died. That dissuaded me from tube feeding unless there was already a life or death situation. 

BTW, humans don't catch canker from pigeons! Nor do other mammals.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*If the pigeon can't eat at all because the esophagus is blocked with canker I inject with Hartmann's fluids (I am in the UK and can't remember what these fluids are called in the US). * 
Lactated Ringers is used in the US, which is the equivalent to Hartmann's.

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Cindy! 

Cynthia


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for posting the picture Cindy and again Thank you for the help. I remember now having a queezy stomache with Jack at the beginning. I ran Jack over to Cindys for the meds.


----------

